# Frame repair question/help



## Fred007 (Jul 23, 2008)

I have the frame off my '65 and fixed a poor weld job on the drivers side. Thought things were okay, then got it back from the blaster. The whole piece from the body mount back is iffy. The rear body mount metal is thinner than it should be and it looks like the frame was hit at some point back there. Is there a place I can order a replacement frame piece from the body mount back? Also, does the rear cross member in the following photo look okay?

Frame repair area

















View of back of frame









Any comments, thoughts would be appreciated. I can't figure out how the frame got "cut" in half back there. Really looked like it was sawn in half. Thanks.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Personally, I would be looking for a new frame. Let's hear what Rukee and Mitch have to say....they're the experts on this type of thing!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

No telling what happened. The frame could have been replaced at some time with a damaged one, the car might have been rear ended and that's how the shop fixxed the frame...one can only speculate. I would have a certified welder look the frame over and let him make the call. One would expect grinding the welds flat and then welding another overlapping plate to stregthen the area would be a good way to do it, but asking an expert is never a bad idea. The rear brace looks fine, kinda bent in the center like someone hooked a chain there, but that can be pounded back, and besides, no-one will see that brace once the bumper's on. 


*edit*
the vin # should be on the top of the drivers side frame rail next to were the gas tank is. You should be able to tell that way if the frames the orignal....well...the back half anyway.


----------



## Fred007 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks, that is my next stop, having a welder check over the complete back of the frame. Otherwise, it looks like it's in decent shape. And I've been thinking about the damage and trying to figure out how it happened since the cut in the frame was so precise. I think it's possible that while replacing the trunk the previous owner might have cut the frame in half accidentally. Thinking if they used a sawzall and were just cutting away, they may have just gone right through. The cut was exact and right through the frame so I am thinking that might be what happened. Anyone ever seen this?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

There is a guy on ebay who sells straight, blasted and powder coated A body frames. That might be something to consider. eric


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

idk if thay still got it but frankspontiacparts had a rear section for $250 and also had a coupe frame that had been boxed and painted and it was like $500, id check theme out, thank god the a body family frames interchange huh?


----------



## Fred007 (Jul 23, 2008)

A quick question on the VIN number on the frame. I have a number on the side of the drivers rear that has the word "Parish" on top of the numbers 3864503. This does not match any part of my VIN. Not a big deal as I am not doing a stock restoration, but this would indicate the frame was actually replaced, right?


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

the number on the frame should match the last section of the number in the vin number


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Fred007 said:


> but this would indicate the frame was actually replaced, right?


at least that section anyway.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I doubt the frame was accidentally cut so precisely on both sides. I would think the person with the sawzall would not make the same mistake twice... That said, the pic of the left rail indicates a slight buckle on the top flange that would fit with a rear collision and frame replacement. There really isn't much weight back there and a competent weld should be fine, as long as the frame is in correct alignment for the body to mount straight. Adding a support channel to the inside of the rail would be a smart idea for strength too. The brackets immediately behind the tires are reproduced and can be replaced entirely or weld a repair washer on top of what's there. I suggest getting the whole frame checked and straightened on a rack before mounting the body, as it is most likely tweaked from a hit that hard all the way forward.


----------

